# suspend2 kpowersave

## Treborius

suspend2 klappt wunderbar via hibernate-script,

nun fehlt mir aber irgendeine "elegante" art kde zum suspenden zu überreden (ohne konsole   :Very Happy: )

- unter suse hat man doch beim abmelden die suspend möglichkeit, geht das unter gentoo?

- kpowersave meckert bei mir rum, das dbus nicht gestartet ist (ist es aber zu 100%), ist also auch nicht

nutzbar

- nen icon + script + sudo ist für mich nur der letzte ausweg

gibt es eine einfache lösung?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Mit acpid auf ein acpi event reagieren. Bei nem Thinkpad Fn+F12 bzw. Fn+F4.

----------

## Masta Pete

Die einfachste Lösung ist wohl der Weg über die Forumssuche. Da gibt es auch schon Themen, in denen beschrieben ist, wie man powersaved mit kpowersave zum laufen bekommt.

z.B. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-484409-highlight-powersave.html

lg

pete

----------

